# Mailadresse in EXCEL - über Tastaturbefehle anklicken?



## Gunnii (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin:

In einer EXCEL Zelle steht eine ganz normale eMail Adresse.
Es ist ein Hyperlink als mailto "hinterlegt"

Wenn ich also mit der Maus drauf klicken würde, dann würde sich bei mir Outlook öffnen mit einer neuen leeren Mail.

Nun möchte ich das "fernsteuern" und die Bedienung über die Tastatur bewerkstelligen.

Wer hat eine Idee?

Mit F2 kann ich zum Editieren wohl in die Zelle kommen - aber das kann doch nicht so ein "Hackenbruch" sein. Ich will doch nur das 2-malige Klicken mit der Maus über die Tastur machen.

Gruß
Gunnii


----------



## tombe (29. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir (Excel 2000) geht es in dem ich die Eingabetaste drücke wobei das scheinbar nicht bei allen Excel Versionen so ist.

Ist zwar umständlich aber zur Not 1 x auf die "Eigenschaftentaste" (rechts auf der Tastatur zwischen Alt Gr und Strg) dann mit den Pfeiltasten auf den Eintrag Hyperlink ->  Öffnen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gunnii (29. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Eigenschaften funktioniert.

nur muss ich dann 2 oder 3 mal das "f" drücken, um zum "Hyperlink öffnen" zu kommen.

(wenn man was in der Zwischenablage hat 3x, sonst nur 2x)

Ich hoffe mal ich komme so zu meinem Ziel.

Auf jeden Fall DANKE für den Tipp

Gruß
Gunnii


----------



## tombe (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn das mit der Eingabetaste bei dir nicht klappt, dann kannst du ja das hier mal  als Makro in deine Excel Tabelle einbauen:


```
Sub hyperlink()
ActiveCell.Hyperlinks(1).Follow NewWindow:=False, AddHistory:=True
End Sub
```

Stammt nicht von mir sondern hab ich hier gefunden:
http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic238425_0_0_asc.php

Diesem Makro kannst du dann wiederum selber eine bestimmte Tastenkombination zuweisen und du hast das was du wolltest.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gunnii (29. Juli 2009)

langsam komme ich weiter, aber den endgültigen Erfolg kann ich noch nicht vermelden. Die Nacht ist ja noch lang. Das Makro habe ich schon mal verwendet.
DANKE


----------



## Gunnii (30. Juli 2009)

Nun kann ich beruhigt schlafen - es läuft schon recht rund.
Für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden und in 1 Jahr sicher schlauer und hätte alles anderes gemacht. 

Das timing macht noch hin und wieder Probleme, weil ich fertige Makros in Excel mit AutoIt starte usw.

Wo findet man denn die besten Beispiele zu den Funktionen - das hilft mir am Meisten. Die in der Hilfe sind oft nicht gut zu gebrauchen (bin kein Programmierer).

Gruß
Gunnii


----------



## tombe (30. Juli 2009)

Also hier findet man schon recht viel:

http://www.herber.de/index.html

http://www.excel-center.de/index.php

http://www.office-loesung.de

http://www.mr-maniac.de/excel/

http://www.excel-werkstatt.de/index.php?site=own/own&nr=8

Aber die besten Tipps und Tricks findet man hier: www.tutorials.de


----------



## Gunnii (30. Juli 2009)

Danke - aber ich dachte eher an AutoIt Beispiele - mit Erklärungen.

Wo findet man sowas?


Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## tombe (31. Juli 2009)

Da mir um ehrlich zu sein AutoIt bis jetzt nichts gesagt hat, hoffe ich mal das ich das Richtige gefunden habe:

http://wiki.autoit.de/wiki/index.php/Tutorial

http://www.autoit.de/tutorial/

http://www.elitepvpers.de/forum/epvp-coders-tutorials/175969-autoit-grundlagen-i-iv.html


----------



## Gunnii (31. Juli 2009)

oh sorry - jetzt sorge ich hier noch für Verwirrung.
Das kommt, wenn man in meheren Foren parallel "rum macht".

Ich versuche Teile mit EXCEL und Outlook zu verknüpfen und verwende dabei* AotoIt,* was nebenbei gesagt eine tolle Sache ist, (wenn man es richtig anwendet).
So kann man Makros auch programmübergreifend ausführen. 
Und wenn ein Script fertig ist, kompilieren und hat eine EXE Datei.

Wenn ich das schon vor 4 Jahren gehabt hätte, hätte ich mir ca. 30.000 Mausklicks in der Zeit gespart und wahrscheinlich keine Sehnenscheidung bekommen. ECHT Wahr.


----------

